# Eskimo roll in a packraft



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tim Johnson, author of Alaska Whitewater, and a good hardsheller, rolled an Alpacka packraft today:

YouTube - Eskimo Roll in a Packraft

This may well change how the boats are perceived.


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Thigh straps are what makes it work*

Timmy J glued thigh straps into his boat -- NRS IK style.

Look at the boat control he has in these 30 secs of slow mo:

YouTube - Packrafting Thigh Strap Control

Packrafts may slay 90% of the remaining FDs in places with remote creeks, if badass buzzards jump in....


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Why not just get a quality IK?


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Why not just get a quality IK?


1) Weight. 7 pounds w/thigh straps and spray deck and inflation bag
2) Bulk. packed size = 4" X 11" x 14" = half a day pack size
3) Inflation time = 2-4 minutes with a 4 (four) ounce inflation bag
4) Portages are super easy, but rapids are super fun.
5) This is far more adventuresome (just the fact that you have to ask makes it that much cooler). 

Remember this boat weighs 7 (i.e seven) pounds and can be carried strapped to the back of your PFD (no pack needed), stowed in the overhead compartment of most jets, and damn near fits in a glove box. 

Plus far more durable than they look. 90% of what gets run in an IK can be run by this, but think of all the runs you'd have to schlepp to with an IK...

Ahhh, but if you don't like to walk, go with an IK and use the electric pump at the car.


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

cold77 said:


> 1) Plus far more durable than they look. 90% of what gets run in an IK can be run by this, but think of all the runs you'd have to schlepp to with an IK...


I think the boats are actually manufactured for them by Jack's Plastics Welding. Well know for bomber gear (though usually not light gear).


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

I think if they made em just a little more IK-ish, a little bit narrower, with a little more meat in the back so you were not constantly doing stern squirts, and throw in some good thigh straps, then they would kick ass. If they can make these things 7 pounds it seems like they could make more of a performance IK that weighed like 15 pounds. Which is still a lot better than a 40 pound creek boat, that you can't roll up.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

By the way, anybody know what a good IK weighs? Like the ones from Airre?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

NRS Bandit=17lbs.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

As far as I know NRS Bandit is the lightest single person IK out there. It weighs 20lbs

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=1625


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Aires weigh 30 to 35 lbs. depending on model/yr.They are great for the airplane or chicken buses, but not much better than a hardshell for carrying into back country especially if you include the pump.The Force has minimal storage capacity,so I usually pump up at the put in or vehicle and just carry the tube to top off by mouth.Carrying a ducky inflated is about the same as a hardshell ;less hard plastic digging into your shoulder ,but bulkier and can puncture on branches or thorns when bushwhacking.If you carry it in a dry bag then you have an oversized drybag to deal with.Lynx eliminates storage issues but is bulkier[ new models might not be ] and not quite as fun.

The Bandit is a nice design.I've never heard any feedback on durability.Urethane is some tough material ,but the base fabric is lower denier[ I think].What is the denier on the Packraft? Their website didn't say.You could have a ducky or Packraft urethaned[$] to add toughness. Adds a lb.or 2 and a little stiffness .


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

*Packraft updates*



Claytonious said:


> I think* if they made em just a little more IK-ish, a little bit narrower, with a little more meat in the back* so you were not constantly doing stern squirts, and throw in some good thigh straps, then they would kick ass. If they can make these things 7 pounds it seems like they could make more of a performance IK that weighed like 15 pounds. Which is still a lot better than a 40 pound creek boat, that you can't roll up.


You mean like this?

Alpacka Raft LLC - The World's Finest Packrafts - What's New in 2011

They're getting my attention now.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

nvm, wouldn't let me post the pic for some reason
wierd but fun looking, exactly as described in that qoute


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

MountainMedic said:


> nvm, wouldn't let me post the pic for some reason
> wierd but fun looking, exactly as described in that qoute


Picture attached. Weird but much more IK looking. If everyone gripes about IK's not bailing quickly enough, who cares if these don't? Hell my raft is a non bailer. Water adds ballast weight in holes.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I've had my eye on them since I read this article earlier this year (pretty good read on Alpacka). 

It's good to know they are improving their WhiteWater boat. I can see myself with one of those some day; especially since it can roll.


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

*2011 Alpacka Rafts in Action*

This video shows new 2011 boats and old boats on a fun little creek. Check out the roll and boofs in the old boats

Packrafts are for Real Boaters - YouTube


----------

